# Odd question: footprints



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

You've been warned, it's an odd question!

But I've decided on the second tattoo I want to get: a footprint of each of my birds, on each arm.

I just have no clue what's the best way to get a good footprint...I obviously don't want to stick their feet in ink or anything that might hurt them. I was thinking maybe food coloring or something, but again, I'm not sure...

So yeah. Have any of you managed to get a good footprint of your 'tiels, for whatever reason? If not, what's a safe product I can use to get a footprint?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you can use food coloring,but unless they're really patient and hand able it may be hard to get a good print 


after wards just give them a bath or quick shower 

All my toys we make that are colored are colored with Food die (its edible and safe)


----------



## Hopper (Sep 14, 2009)

You could set a large peice of white paper down on a table and get food coloring all on their feet and have them walk around on the paper


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I second with Hopper. That may be the best way to get it. If they are being a pain and won't walk on the paper, put millet in the middle of the sheet to attract them. You should definitely get something.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Hopper said:


> You could set a large peice of white paper down on a table and get food coloring all on their feet and have them walk around on the paper


Hah, that was my original plan! I was fairly sure that food coloring was safe, but just wanted to make sure. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

now you know when you accomplish this we must see all of it from Start to finish - we want to see the birdies Giving their foot prints (is that like giving finger prints when you go to jail? LOL) and after they're done playing in the "finger paints" and of course of the tattoo  

yes we're greedy we love pics we want to see it all


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wouldn't straight food colouring stain their feet for a very long time. Mabey you can make a finger paint like these ones http://infantstoddlers.suite101.com/article.cfm/edible_finger_paints_for_toddlers So it will be able to wash off alot eaiser


----------

